# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  Embalse de Alcántara I, 18-VIII-2012

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Acabo de llegar de la zona de Alcántara, y he hecho unas fotos a un pequeño embalse situado justo a la salida de esa localidad en la carretera que sale hacia Brozas; el embalse no aparece en nuestra página, y, después de consultar con F. Lázaro, hemos llegado a la conclusión de que se trata de Alcántara I (no confundir con el gigante careceño Alcántara II).

El embalse se construyó en 1946 y tiene una capacidad de 1 hectómetro cúbico, y antes de subiros las fotos que he tomado, os pongo la ficha que aparece en la página de la SEPREM http://www.seprem.es/ficha.php?idpresa=32&p=2

Y ahora, para facilitaros la lectura, os copio la ficha:


DATOS GENERALES	  		 
Nombre de la Presa:	ALCANTARA I 	
Otro Nombre:		
En fase de:	Explotación 	
Titular de la presa:	AYUNTAMIENTO DE ALCANTARA 	
Proyectista:	S. CANALS 	
Categoría según riesgo:		
Fin de las obras:	01-01-1946 	
Recrecimiento:	-- 	
Coordenadas UTM 30:	0168036 - 4400288 	
Usos del embalse:	Abastecimiento - - 	
Usuarios:	- - 	

PRESA
Tipo de Presa:	Gravedad
Altura desde cimientos (m):	14,000
Longitud de coronación (m):	177,000
Cota coronación (m):	160,800
Cota cimentación (m):	146,800
Cota cauce (m):	148,500
Volumen cuerpo presa (1000 m3):	4,880
Nº de desagües:	000
Capacidad desagüe (m3/s):	-
Nº de aliviaderos:	001
Capacidad aliviaderos (m3/s):	92,000 -
Regulación:	No, Labio fijo - 

DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS	  	 	 
Superficie de la cuenca (km2):	54,000 	 
Aportación media anual (hm3):	0,000 	
Precipitación media anual (mm):	0,000 	
Avenida de Proyecto (m3/s):	141,000 	

DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS	
Rio de ubicación:	JARTIN
Municipio:	ALCANTARA
Vertiente:	TAJO

En el siguiente mensaje os subo las instantáneas que hice.

----------


## Los terrines

La presa está construida sobre el río Jartín, que vierte sus aguas en el Tajo por la izquierda, pocos kilómetros por debajo de la presa de Alcántara II. Empiezo con las fotos que tomé de la zona de la presa:





















Continúa.

----------


## Los terrines

Segunda serie, empezando por las fotos que tomé por debajo de la presa:











El resto corresponde al paseo por el perímetro del embalse, que no pude completar:











Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Y ahora, las últimas, en torno al embalse:

















Y esto es todo, un saludo cordial.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por quitar otro nunca de la lista, aunque en este caso no estuviera.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por el excepcional trabajo que estás haciendo.

Por lo que se ve la presa está bastante descuidada y el embalse prácticamente lleno.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

